# WOO HOO new personal best! 122



## lefecious (Jul 11, 2007)

So this is how my golf adventure has been going this summer.

Went out to Lake Elizabeth Golf course, which is my home course, and played 18. I shot 137. I know this is a horrible score even for a beginner, but this course has a reputation for being difficult. It's an extremely hilly mountain course with thick brush all around and big cliff dropoffs which make for a ton of lost ball penalties.

So anyway, I practice on the range 2 or 3 times then come back a week later and shoot 139. Hmmf, that's strange. I got worse.

So I scour the internet for tips, come to this site and learn some stuff, go to the range and practice some more, go to youtube and watch a bunch of golf vids, go out and play 9 holes on other courses...

Then after 3 weeks of doing that, I go back to Lake Elizabeth and shoot a 143. WTF? How come the more I practice the worse I get? So I stay away from golf for a week, then just go to the range only once or twice over the following two weeks. I don't watch any instruction vids at all, and in fact have started to forget some of the tips I'd learned.

So I finally went back to Lake Elizabeth this weekend and shot a 122! I shaved 15 strokes off my previous best. Thing is, I don't feel like I played particularly well. My slice was active all day, but I didn't take stupid risks like I usually do. I think that was the difference. That, and my short game was better.

Anyway, still have lots of room for improvement, but I'm just so happy that my score is actually going down instead of up now!


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

gratz keep practicing and playing and it'll lower more


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Also. 1 round does not mean you got worse. It's normal to fluctuate, especially for beginners.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats! Don't get discouraged on those high rounds, they happen ever now and then.. As you improve, you'll see less and less of those.


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

work on your chipping and lag putts, that should reduce your score by alot. Nothing can help you more than to develop an in-to-out swing, thus negating the slice.


----------



## nic113 (May 28, 2007)

congrats, i recently got a new personAL best for 9 holes at my course, previous was 62, i got 55  its par 35 for the 9 holes but im a begginner too so im not very good.


----------

